# Roxie - aggressive growling



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay, I need help. I have tried doing it on my own, but it's not working. Roxie is starting to get pretty bad with her aggressive growling. Here are my scenarios.

Home – when the doorbell rings or someone simply comes up the stairs, she will start barking and growling and even do this little whiny thing like crazy. It doesn’t stop until I either allow her to go greet the person (which when she finally gets to them, she just wants to play and give them kisses) or until they leave. If it’s someone over to visit, she will do this until the person gives her attention for a few minutes. Then she’s fine.

I have taken her to her bed or the hall and stood over her saying “quiet” or “no” but she won’t stop. I have put her in a bedroom and shut the door but she will just sit in there and bark. It doesn’t stop. I have done these things with treats in my hand and have gotten her to stop just long enough to say good quiet and give her the treat, but then when she's done with it, she starts barking again.

In the car – they have a car seat in the back seat. She sits right by the window. Anytime we drive by a person, bike or dog, she starts growling and pawing at the window terribly. She doesn’t stop until we pass the person, bike or dog. I can say no and quiet, but she won’t stop. She acts like she’s trying to get through the window. I will NOT put her down so she can’t see out of the window because she will get car sick, but I don’t like her doing this. She is harnessed in her car seat, but that doesn’t stop the growling.

Taking bike rides or walks – same thing. She will growl ferociously at persons, dogs, bikes. She acts like she is trying to get at them while she’s growling. I can’t control this either. Even if I have her right next to me and holding her tight saying it, she will still try to look at the person or dog and do it. Her growl may subside to a whine, but that’s not okay either and it only subsides if I get a hold of her and hold her close.

Here is the thing – it is not aggressive in that she wants to attack and bite. She wants them to come near her so she can play with them. People think she’ll bite so they don’t want to come close. Other dogs think she’s being mean so they don’t want to come close and she scares the crap out of other bikers. She’s not a mean dog. If the person, dog or biker came close she would literally turn her growl into whines and kisses and want to play.

Either way you look at it, I need the growling to stop – period. The excited barking to stop – period. The quiet to happen when I say it. Ruby has always just sat there and looked at Roxie like she's crazy, but now Ruby is starting to bark just because Roxie is barking. Not good.

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Do I need to go to obiedent school? I've always thought I was good at self training - clearly I'm not. Thank you and sorry so long.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I SOOOO understand your frusteration!!! Izzy was like that for almost 2 years and gradually got better - now it isn't a problem anymore. We worked so hard (probably harder than we needed to).

How old is Roxie? 

I would contact a trainer who will come to your house and work with you. It sounds like you might have trouble with timing the corrections and the rewards. Our biggest issue was how to get the right behavior at the right time and reward it at least once. It seems like after they get it right just once and understand what you want they learn really quick.

Maybe see if you can pick up some tips from Victoria Stillwell..she has training tips.
http://animal.discovery.com/tv/its-me-or-dog/index.html

HTH,

Leslie


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack and Jill are EXACTLY the same way! It's actually getting progressively worse. But you're right, all they want to do is say hi and get some attention. It's driving me up the wall. I hope you get some good advice!

I noticed we're both in So Cal. Maybe we can get a group rate on the training! :rofl:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That's my Benny! He is the same way and yes it's sooooo frustrating! 

I've been working w/Benny on this (desensitization) for about 6 months and he is definitely getting better. Whenever we go out somewhere, someone comes over that he doesn't know I always have treats on me. I had hired a trainer who taught me what to do in all these scenarios and she was such a big help. Benny has improved greatly. THere are times where he still freaks out and that is when I'll separate him and then bring him back into the situation once he is calm and I can give him treats at a distance. 

Also....tell your guests that come into your house to just ignore Roxie, no eye contact, until she can settle down. 

Here is my thread about this same issue from back in October....hopefully it will help you out. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=38624&hl=

Good luck!!! Don't give up!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sounds like my Jodi, except he really doesn't get along with a small number of those that he does get close to. It might end up in both snapping at each other....dogs that is, he is still very friendly to all people. I can simpathize, it is frustrating and draining.

check to the responses to my older post in this section...sorry I don't know how to link to it. there are good responses there for training.
*
Agressive behaviour, what to do??? posted by Maglily*


One thing about hiring a trainer is that you really don't know if you like their style etc, until you hire them. Not sure how that would work, if you just did one or 2 sessions to see what you thought of them or a trial period???


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE


> One thing about hiring a trainer is that you really don't know if you like their style etc, until you hire them. Not sure how that would work, if you just did one or 2 sessions to see what you thought of them or a trial period???[/B]


When I hired my trainer I interviewed 3. All of them let me sit in on a class so that I could see their style and the one I actually hired worked with me and Izzy one on one for about 45 minutes during my "interview". I may have just been fortunate but i was able to discuss training styles and issues with all of them before making my choice. I think they appreciated that I was trying to educate myself and find the right fit. 

Leslie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you, Tammy! Great thread for the first part on here. 

The rest of it...you are describing reactive behavior. There are quite a few threads if you search in the training board that address this. I highly recommend the book "Scaredy Dog" by Ali Brown as a starting point. Desensitization and building confidence are the treatment. It is really ideal for you to work with someone in person for this. Body language communicates so much to our pets, and we cannot see that on our own. In addition, if you've never done desensitization, having someone go through it with you step by step is ideal. Places to search for a trainer include apdt.com and I believe the CPDT website has a search as well. Of course, a boarded veterinary behaviorist is always the ideal. 





QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ May 14 2009, 08:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776195


> That's my Benny! He is the same way and yes it's sooooo frustrating!
> 
> I've been working w/Benny on this (desensitization) for about 6 months and he is definitely getting better. Whenever we go out somewhere, someone comes over that he doesn't know I always have treats on me. I had hired a trainer who taught me what to do in all these scenarios and she was such a big help. Benny has improved greatly. THere are times where he still freaks out and that is when I'll separate him and then bring him back into the situation once he is calm and I can give him treats at a distance.
> 
> ...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (JMM @ May 14 2009, 11:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776243


> Thank you, Tammy! Great thread for the first part on here.
> 
> The rest of it...you are describing reactive behavior. There are quite a few threads if you search in the training board that address this. I highly recommend the book "Scaredy Dog" by Ali Brown as a starting point. Desensitization and building confidence are the treatment. It is really ideal for you to work with someone in person for this. Body language communicates so much to our pets, and we cannot see that on our own. In addition, if you've never done desensitization, having someone go through it with you step by step is ideal. Places to search for a trainer include apdt.com and I believe the CPDT website has a search as well. Of course, a boarded veterinary behaviorist is always the ideal.
> 
> ...





> That's my Benny! He is the same way and yes it's sooooo frustrating!
> 
> I've been working w/Benny on this (desensitization) for about 6 months and he is definitely getting better. Whenever we go out somewhere, someone comes over that he doesn't know I always have treats on me. I had hired a trainer who taught me what to do in all these scenarios and she was such a big help. Benny has improved greatly. THere are times where he still freaks out and that is when I'll separate him and then bring him back into the situation once he is calm and I can give him treats at a distance.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
Well you certainly helped me out in that thread too Jackie! 

Read alot of JMM"s threads....they will be very helpful to you too!

Just to add about the adpt.com trainers. That is how I found Benny's trainer. She specialized in desensitization/classical conditioning/positive reinforcement. That is a great site to find a certified dog trainer. And yes....having someone show you how to do this training is very useful. Once you see it, it's very easy to follow....it takes time but it really does work. This is something that is ongoing with us, but I at least know what to do w/Benny in certain situations.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your advice and opinions. I have contacted a trainer off of the website you gave me and she'll be getting back to me to set up an appointment. She said she does this with little dogs often and to not get frusturated. :smilie_tischkante: As you all stated, she said it will take work and consistancy on my part once she shows me, but that she believe's I'll be happy with the results. :chili: :chili: 

She only charges $125 for a two hour session and then said I can contact her via email when I need too.

I am so excited. Thank you again. I also will look into buying the book that JMM suggested.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh yeah, she said she works with positive reinforcement too.... 

I'll make sure to tell people to ignore Roxie until she calms down for now, or continue to put her in another room until she can.

Thanks again. :biggrin:


----------

